# Field Testing Hawaiian Custom Rods By Okuma!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Casting Okuma's Ulua & Menpachi Rods!

It's important to develop faith in your equipment. To be positive that your choices in line strength, hooks, swivels, brands combined will result in a rig that'll be a part of who you are & how you fish. Took me awhile to put together new combos. Today i went to a familiar area to test how everything "meshes" together.

Early morning there was no wind so i was drop shotting baits only 30-40yds out using 3oz banks on the Ulua "GT" rod rated MH at 7-10oz. No problem. When the winds picked-up i was throwing 6oz directly into the wind with good distances. So now i now if i used heavier weights that my distance will be good even casting into the wind. I forgot my wrist brace since i badly injured my wrist so casting was a "painful" joy.

I also used new extended length sand spikes with beveled edges. Mustad Circle Hooks, ball bearing swivels, tried different lead weights & leader set-ups. I was very happy that everything was working well. The Tesoro 12S Star Drag has 65lb braid backing to monofilament top shot. Tried both MH & H 13' Ulua Rods & my other Tesoro Star Drag that had all 80lb Braid. I also used all 3 Menpachi Rods of 10'7", 12' & 13' with varying casting weights.

It's good to know the limitations of your gear & when to use certain lengths & strengths for different applications. Now i can go to dangerous locations to night casting on my own again. Still nursing a very bad wrist but over my concussion. Now i'm familiar with my new rigs & hopefully will put them to the test.


----------

